# Eldar Phoenix Lord Karandras, The Shadow Hunter



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another nice mini mate! The green and bone color look great together. Nice work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge; the use of only two quite washed out colours with a contrasting spot red works much better with the miniature than the usual very blinged look that Phoenix lords get.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I like this mini! The helmet has some great work done on it.. Have some rep!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Overall a beutiful piece but there are a couple things that jumped out at me. 

1. Putting it on a leaning base makes the model look like it is about to fall over.

2. The teeth on the chain sword being the same color as the rest of the chainsword makes it look a. unused b. bland

Is this a personal piece or a commission?


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Almost all are commissions


----------

